# Need some quick help with coffin angles.



## warnerww (Apr 9, 2007)

Geometry sucks. Do you have the dimensions of all five sides. If you do then it is pretty easy ( I think).


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

supply some dimensions and I can draft the outline which will provide the angles.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Here's a typical layout.

1 & #2 = 49 degrees each
#3 = 80 degrees
#4 = 76 degrees
#5 & #6 = 53 degrees each

(Subtract from 90 to get the opposite angles for saw settings...... or JLHASLIP will soon have them shown here for you.)


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks Willie, that's exactly what I needed. Po)
and Thanks to everyone else too!

DM


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

check this out

Bisect the angles and those would be the cuts.
Lengths would be the outside corners.


----------



## warnerww (Apr 9, 2007)

Great drawing. Now I do not have to do geometry. Thanks:thumbup:


----------

